# Beared Collie. Cornwall.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Name: Stanley.
Gender: Male.
Breed: Bearded Collie
Age: 6 yrs.
Colour: Grey and White.
Build: 
Circumstance: Bolted, although has been seen.

Missing from: St. Austell - cornwall.

*If you think, you've seen this dog in that area or near, please PM me for pictures. Thanks. *


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

post some pictures for us to recognize your dog.


----------

